# Vets appointment



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

hi can anyone give us some info about booking vets appointment for our trip to France we are doing a 3 week tour and want to know do we book the appointment for tic and worm before we go or book it when we are out there i know the treatment needs doing 24 to 48 hrs before we come back in to the uk we have also bought our own tic & worm treatments what is the normal charge from vets we are going with the euro tunnel fisrt time .

Thanks 
Christine & Dougie & Tye


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We never make an appointment 

Have always checked a town with aire the appropriate distance and time slot, then found the vet called in and got a time. There is always a vet in the town. Arques has a good aire, and vet close by
34,avenu du G de gaulle Tel03 21 39 88 25

but depends on your route

Price depends, far too much in my opinion, we carry our own tick treatment last time August 50E, It was slightly cheaper in Spain

We don't book return ferry either as we are never sure when we will come back

Its never been a problem for us and I don't expect you will find any difficulties

Enjoy your trip
Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at this link for a downloadable list of recommended Vets that have been used for the Pet Passport scheme -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends where you are in France I always make an appointment in advance.I use an excellent vet at Couhe near Poitiers ( its in the download list)who charges around 70Euros for 2 dogs and gives them a full check up.There is also a good aire just around the corner from his surgery.Wherever you go make sure the vet fills in the passport correctly ie the correct treatment on each page and the date and time given in correct format ,otherwise you can have problems at the tunnel. You will find though that most vets are prepared to bend the rules a bit with the time they put in the passport to give you more time to get to the tunnel.Shows what they think of it doesn't it.No wonder the rules are being relaxed from Jan2012


----------



## gogs58 (Jun 23, 2009)

We are not long back from a 3 week trip in France. We used the vet in Le Portel. We could park our large motorhome right outside which was very convenient. Phoned up a couple of days before we needed to see the vet. Cost was 90 euros including treatment for 2 mini schnauzers. The vet we saw spoke good English and gave the dogs a thorough exam. It was our first trip with the dogs abroad and we did have some trepidation but everything went really well and it was really great to have the dogs with us. Journey with Eurotunnel was great and the checking in on the French side was nothing to be concerned about. Enjoy your time. Worst part for us was having to come back  We stayed on campsites and Aires. I will write a brief report when I get the chance.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

We quite like to spend the last day of our trip in Calais, shopping etc so always use the same vet :

Docteur Christine Petry (Veterinaire) 1148 Bd du General De Gaulle, 62100 Calais. Tel No from UK 0033 321 34 77 39.

We book our return Eurotunnel before we go away so do the same with the vet. When you ring, if you ask if they speak English they put you through to someone who does  then they will either book the time you request or if you tell them your return Eurotunnel time will work out the time for you.

We don't take our own medication so don't know how much it is if you do? In June she charged us 37 Euros for a West Highland Terrier including all meds and an examination.

You can park easily on the road outside which is the main road to the Calais Aire.

This is just the easiest way for us, we don't have to think about it while we are away. :wink: Hope you enjoy your trip and taking the dog is easy, once you have done it you'll wonder why you ever worried about it.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

. We used the vet at Ardres which has been recommended earlier, we also stayed at the campsite with the fishing lake Cafe Du Lac Ardres (N50.85925 E 001.97439) just a few hundred metres from the centre of the town. There was a fair in town so the parking in the car park was not available. We did not have hookup and were charged €10.We supplied our own Advocate and they supplied the Milbemax for our two Jack Russells at 5 kgs , cost was €44.85. Chasper. Someone posted the email address earlier, i just emailed and they replied in English with an appointment to suit my tunnel return date.

[email protected]


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Used the vets at Forges-Les-Eaux on 3 occasions - Cabinet Veterinaire St Nicolas (on the list). Booked an appointment twice but we have a habit of changing plans and turned up on spec on both occasions. They are very flexible! 

Dr Patrick Pattyn is fabulous and speaks excellent english.

Last year we paid about 56 euros for 2 border collies including treatment. This year we supplied our own Frontline and Milbemax and were charged 36 euros on each occasion.

Excellent aire in town. Just under 6 euros per night with EHU.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

gogs58 - Cost was 90 euros including treatment for 2 mini schnauzers. 

Thank you for posting the latest price at Le Portel, it was €35 for a dog in 2009, but 'chasper', 'clianthus' and 'brianJP' seem to have found Vets who charge considerably less - €44.85, €37 and €70.

I'll update the French Vets List and give the revised prices.

Thanks to all.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Our first time with dogs too this year, used vet at St. Martin au Laert, district of St. Omer, did`nt book, walked in at 8am and was seen immediately, min. schnauzer and a westie cross, supplied our own Advantix, he checked them over and supplied the wormer, charged €40 in total for them both, I`d expected to pay that for each one.

Invoice reads.
Consultation Angleterre  €26.76
Milbemax 7.16
Tva 6.65

Clinique Veterinaire de la Croix Pelerine
Docteur Remy Ducrot
63, rue de Calais
62500 St Martin au Laert
tel. 03 21 38 34 39

Parked 28` mh right outside.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been twice.

The first time I walked into a vet about an hour south of Calais and was given a mouthful by the vet about not having made an appointment. 

The second time I made an appointment in advance by e mail and saw a vet in Beaune which I found on the internet. Very nice. 

Both times it seemed to cost me about 50 euros. 

My neighbours visit their vet in Spain for about 8 euros, then drive all the way to Calais in one go.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We used 

Veterinarians Popieul Dominique
47 rue Napoléon
62930 Wimereux
03 21 83 46 02

and they charged 40 euro including the treatments for a not so giant giant munsterlander.
I rang and booked while we were away, it's a nice seaside town 20 minutes from the tunnel and the vets is 5 minutes walk from the municiple campsite on the way into town.
JP


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We don't bother to book in advance, usually find a site within an easy drive of ferry, then when checking on site just ask the Reception, when we went in May they actually rang and made an appointment for the next day for us. That was about 10/15km from Dunkirk.

In the past have just gone in to a town and found a vet, enquired about making an appointment and 90% of the time have been seen straight away. No hassle. 

I must admit the first time we went with our dog I did book on- line in advance before leaving the Uk, but now do not bother as we know the ropes!!

Patty


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Patty123 - any chance of giving us the names, addresses, prices and any other relevent info of the Vets you have used?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We use our local vet in Lubersac in the Correze, the price last
year was 5 euro with us providing the medication.

2nd Sept 2011 the price was the same 4.16 euro then tax. 

Hagrid needed some ointment for his elbows 10 euro
Some drops for his ears 9.95
We also got a new Scalibor COllar 15.89.

With a full examination and all the above total inc tax 47.90 euro.

I am sure when the new Jan 2012 legislation comes into force the
Vets towards Calais will be dropping their prices.

WARNING

Whilst we were in Passport Control at the Tunnel the chap at the
side of me was told the Vet had not signed and stamped his dogs
Passport. So it does happen.

Shane


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Please could you supply the name of your local vet and allow me to add them to the French Vets List?


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

I have sent you the details via pm

Shane


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Keithchesterfield

Will try and find names etc. as sure probably have receipts somewhere. Do you only want the French ones?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Question : the list is French vets, but with the forthcoming changes to the pet passport scheme, should it be widened now? With the flexibility of up to 5 days to administer the tapeworm dose, I'd guess more people will have this done where they really want rather than locally to the port (I know some of us already do). Indeed, at a push, for short breaks, there may be an increased market for Kent vets...administer the worming tablet on the way out.

If helpful, I can supply details of vets in Bernkastel Keus and Interlaken.

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

FWIW The price of treatment not only depends on how close you are to Calais :roll: , but on how much your dog weighs. Bigger the dog the more juice is pumped into it.

You may have noticed that one of the first things that the vet does is to weigh your dog.

The (late) Bryn got a scolding a couple of years ago for putting on weight. Then an apology after I explained (much to Bryn's embarrassment) that he had had 'the most unkindest cut of all' :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any Continental Vets names, addresses, prices, etc are useful as the French Vets List can be easily renamed as and when required.

It's just that most people returning to the UK at the moment use French Vets because of the 24-48 hour rule.

Things may, or possibly not, alter drastically in the New Year but don't expect a large drop in prices - the real world doesn't always work like that!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

OK, a couple of farther afield recommendations then.

Interlaken, Switzerland:
Tierklinik West AG,
General Guisanstrasse 39 
3800 Interlaken
+41 33 822 21 41
website
Was last year so can't remember exact pricing, but off the top of my head I think it was approx CHF40-50 including medicines for 1x Bichon Frise @8kg. Good English spoken.

Bernkastel, Moselle Valley, Germany:
Tierarzt Dr. Neuberger
Wiesenweg 27
D-54470 Bernkastel-Andel
+49 6531 973030 
website
Parking directly outside, good English spoken. Euro30 including medication for *2x* Bichon Frise @8kg (i.e. Euro15 each!). Very understanding of delinquent dogs that repeatedly spit out worming tablets.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Rosbotham - many thanks for the Vets info.

I've cobbled together the info, produced a couple of PDF documents and added them to this thread.

Could you check everything is ok and if not could you let me know what needs altering.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi Kieth

These look great. For what it's worth, as you've noticed the google cars haven't made it to Wiesenweg in Bernkastel-Adel....although the main road that you've taken the streetview reference from is reasonably narrow and olde worlde, the vet is on a brand new development up the hill, streets wide enough that I could do a U-turn in my 7.5M van.

Paul


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

We got back this morning, used the vet in Ardres.
For 1 Westie and 1 Bichon it was 52 euros. 
No appointment required at between 2pm and 7pm.

Parking right in front in carpark, (unless the market is on)


----------

